# Craigslist for Guns



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I finally found a decent site that's classified gun sales for free. I've seen some good deals on hunting equipment, but some a little high to. Thought I would share.
 http://www.armslist.com/?utm_source=c000015&utm_medium=plink&utm_campaign=p004809


----------

